# ??changing valve size '69 #16 heads??



## bigcode99 (Jan 17, 2007)

i bought a set of cast heads date code k129 and j149. the casting #16 with small valves (1.96 int, 1.66 ext). looking at hp ratings, #16 large valves 2.11,1.77http://www.pontiacpower.org/cgi-bin/head.cgi(330,335,350,366hp?) are up there with the #12,#13, and#48(all around 350hp). the flow numbers were one of the best tested for stock heads.http://www.pontiacpower.org/ultimatehead.htm 
my question is 1).do the small val...i was told the runners would be miss matched?


----------

